# [matériel] Pas de driver pr ma carte réseau

## Picani

Bonjour à tous !

Après de gros problèmes de crashs systématiques, j'ai du changer ma carte mère, et la carte réseau qui y est intégrée. La nouvelle carte réseau est une Athéros AR8131, et aucun des drivers du noyau pr Athéros ne la fait marcher.

Le truc c'est que qd je regarde sur le site du fabricant de la carte mère (une Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L), il mettent de tps en tps "interface réseau Gigabyte LAN" ou alors "carte réseau Realtek" ... J'ai également mis les drivers pr cartes Realtk et ca ne marche pas non plus.

Je ne sais plus quoi chercher, à l'aide svp !Last edited by Picani on Sat Jan 02, 2010 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## babykart

Que donne la commande 

```
lspci | grep -i eth
```

----------

## Picani

Merci pr la rapidité de la réponse (plus rapide que l'ordi de ma mère pr l'afficher  :Laughing:  ). J'obtiens :

```
# lspci | grep -i eth

03.00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)

```

Alors là je comprends plus rien ... EDIT : sa va je viens de voir que Athéros a racheté Attansic.

----------

## Trapamoosch

A priori un pilote existe si on en croit cette page : http://dtbaker.com.au/random-bits/ubuntu---ethernet-controller-attansic-technology-corp.-device-1063-rev-c0-.html

Malheureusement le lien donnée est mort, mais ça ne devrait pas être trop difficile de le retrouver ailleurs.

Edit : et un post du forum qui en parle aussi : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788784-highlight-ethernet+controller+attansic+technology+corp+device+1063+rev+c0.html

----------

## Picani

J'ai trouvé ! Un ifconfig -a me donnait eth1 dispo mais pas activé. J'ai donc fait ifconfig eth1 up suivi de dhcpcd eth1. Et tt marche nickel maintenant. Cependant, je fais comment pour remettre eth1 en eth0 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Cependant, je fais comment pour remettre eth1 en eth0 ?

 

C'est au niveau de udev que cela se passe : il attribue les eth* en fonction des adresses MAC des cartes réseau.

Nouvelle carte-mère = nouvelle carte réseau = eth supplémentaire.

Solution : effacer /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules et exécuter rc-service udev restart

Le fichier 70-persistent-net.rules sera recréé en réinitialisant la numérotation eth à zéro  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui j'ai la même carte réseau, et juste à titre d'info c'est le pilote atl1c disponible dans le noyau (seulement à partir du 2.6.32 je crois...)

----------

## engil

Le pilote est dispo à partir du 2.6.29 ou 30, mais en version *experimental*.

Enfin il fonctionne pas mal sur le 2.6.30 d'après mon expérience  :Smile: 

----------

